# Independent Bottlos In Brisbane



## Gough (17/9/07)

G'day all,

Does anyone know of any good independent bottle shops in Brisbane/Gold Coast area that stock a decent range of local craft and imported beers? Murray's Craft Brewing is looking for outlets in the area and I thought I'd ask local AHBers for a few good places to try.

Thanks in advance,

Shawn.


----------



## bconnery (17/9/07)

Gough said:


> G'day all,
> 
> Does anyone know of any good independent bottle shops in Brisbane/Gold Coast area that stock a decent range of local craft and imported beers? Murray's Craft Brewing is looking for outlets in the area and I thought I'd ask local AHBers for a few good places to try.
> 
> ...



Lasseters Bottle Shop Ph: 07 3257 2862 in Fortitude Valley appears to be independent, or at least different...

Chalk and Cheese are good too... http://chalkncheese.com.au

I'm not certain either of these are independent but worth a try...

Era Bistro has a bottle store that again appears to be different... 

http://www.erabistro.com.au/index.php?MMID=194&SMID=207



Keep us posted on the results...

If it does happen can we expect an announcement in the newsletter? I subscribe to that too


----------



## bconnery (17/9/07)

Actually. for those in Brisbane I found the service at Era to be excellent and they have a nice range that is a little different to that found everywhere else. All of the big ones as well but the odd different one here and there...


----------



## Gough (17/9/07)

bconnery said:


> Lasseters Bottle Shop Ph: 07 3257 2862 in Fortitude Valley appears to be independent, or at least different...
> 
> Chalk and Cheese are good too... http://chalkncheese.com.au
> 
> ...




Thanks BC. I'll give them a try.

And yes we'll announce it in the Blue Box newsletter :lol: 

Shawn.


----------



## WildaYeast (25/9/07)

There's a cleanskin wine shop in Robina (I think the name might be cleanskin) in the new T Centre, which is just down from the Dog and Parrot. They only have a small beer selection, but I did find N Rivers Brewing Co beer there, so it might be a good outlet. I think Dog and Parrot is also carrying NRBC beers.

There is a bottle shop in Tugun, right on the Hwy, just south of the signal that has the Shell on one side and the main e/w street on the other side. There are actually about 3 or 4 bottle shops there. This one has a red and yellow sign I think and is maybe Hendersons? I noticed there is another one with the same sign in Ocean Shores in the mall across from the community centre. Might be a new chain? Couldn't find a listing in the yellow pages on line. Don't know if they are independent, but the one in Tugun had Little Creatures and when I went to check out, the clerk (owner?) asked me if I'd tried it and then proceeded to dig out one of his last two bottles of Cascade first harvest for me. He said he'd received the largest order of that in Qld. He's at least appreciative of boutique beers...

Cheers, Brian


----------



## hwall95 (12/8/14)

I know this was 5 years ago, but if anyone is looking for a good bottle shop now, The Wine Emporium (No affiliation) has a really good range of beers and not expensive either. Just picked up a few nice bottles to share with my brother for his bucks party, although unfortunately they were out of the Flemish Sour they stock


----------



## blekk (19/8/14)

The Purple Palatet at Hawthorne has a great range


----------



## Liam_snorkel (21/3/15)

Just bumping this because a few good shops have popped up since:
Cellarbrations at Bowen Hills 
Super Cellars at Hawthorne and also Greenslopes (both formerly purple palate)
Bracken Ridge Tavern
Queens Plaza bottle shop and Malt Traders in the city
Spiro's Paddington
Chalk & Cheese Hamilton 
Archive obviously


----------



## Smokomark (21/3/15)

Just bumping this because a few good shops have popped up since:
Cellarbrations at Bowen Hills 
Super Cellars at Hawthorne and also Greenslopes (both formerly purple palate)
Bracken Ridge Tavern
Queens Plaza bottle shop and Malt Traders in the city
Spiro's Paddington
Chalk & Cheese Hamilton 
Archive obviously
The Vine at Cleveland


----------



## madpierre06 (21/3/15)

Craft Wine store in musgrave road at Red Hill...I'd love a few hundred unencumbered dollars to spend there


----------



## Brew Matt (21/3/15)

WildaYeast said:


> There's a cleanskin wine shop in Robina (I think the name might be cleanskin) in the new T Centre, which is just down from the Dog and Parrot. They only have a small beer selection, but I did find N Rivers Brewing Co beer there, so it might be a good outlet. I think Dog and Parrot is also carrying NRBC beers.


I was just reading this post thinking 'hang on, Northern Rivers Brewing Co went out of business years ago' then noticed the original post date was 2007.


----------



## AndrewQLD (23/3/15)

Moved from retailers forum. Retailers only are to post new threads in the retailers forum.


----------



## Snowdog (6/4/15)

Craft Red Hill has become my local bottlo, even if all I am getting is a case of 4 Pines.
Usually my beer budget takes a bit hit when I visit.


----------



## madpierre06 (7/4/15)

Black Sheep at Newmarket in Enogerra Rd just past Pepes got a decent range


----------

